# 1 Kings 11.41 etc.



## beej6 (Jul 5, 2006)

Now the rest of the acts of Solomon, and all that he did, and his wisdom, are they not written in the Book of the Acts of Solomon? (1Kings 11.41)

This form is repeated ("...are they not written in the Book(s) of...?") at intervals in 1 & 2 Kings. Is there any significance to this form or its repetition? There's an inference that the Scripture is sufficient for itself, that there are many more acts etc. recorded in other history books.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 5, 2006)

There might have been more books which were not inspired, or maybe the atuthors mean Chronicles?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2006)

There is some discussion of this and other "Lost books of the Old Testament" found here. 

Here is an entry from the _International Standard Bible Encyclopedia_.

Matthew Henry says:



> Reference is had to another history then extant, but (not being divinely inspired) since lost, the Book of the Acts of Solomon, 1 Kings 11:41. Probably this book was written by a chronologer or historiographer, whom Solomon employed to write his annals, out of which the sacred writer extracted what God saw fit to transmit to the church.
> 
> The conclusion of his reign. The acts of it were more largely recorded in the common history (to which reference is here had, 1 Kings 15:23) than in this sacred one.
> 
> 1 Kings 22:45. Whence the most memorable passages were translated into that canonical book of the Chronicles.



Matthew Poole says:



> 1 Kings 11:41. In the public records, where the lives and actions of kings were registered from time to time. So this was only a political, but not a sacred book.
> 
> 1 Kings 14:18-19. Heb. in the book of the words or things of the days, etc. By which you are not to understand that canonical book of the Chronicles, for that was written long after this book; but a book of civil records, the annals, wherein all remarkable passages were recorded by the king's command from day to day; out of which the sacred penman, by the direction of God's Spirit, took those passages which were most considerable and useful for God's honour, and men's edification.


----------

